# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Thakhet - Viêng Chăn - Luangprabang - Xieng Khoang - Vinh

## hainiemtin

*Ngày: 01: Hà Nội - Huế (Ăn tối tự túc)*
Chiều: ANZ Travel giao vé và hướng dẫn các thủ tục Quý khách tực túc phương tiện lên sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Huế. Đến Huế Quý khách tự túc phương tiên về Khách sạn Huế nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Tối tự do dạo chơi tham quan Huế về đêm, Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

*Ngày 02: Đón khách - Lao Bảo - Thakhet (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Huế, khởi hành đi Lao Bảo theo đường 9 Nam Lào, chụp ảnh cầu treo Dakrong. Trưa: Ăn trưa tại Thị Xã Mậu Biên Lao Bảo. Làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh qua cửa khẩu Lao Bảo - Đen Sa Vẵn. Chiều: Tiếp tục hành trình, đến Thakhet, nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá thị xã Thakhet về đêm - nằm bên dòng sông Mekong phía kia là thành phố Nakhon Phanom Thái Lan.

*Ngày 03: Thakhet - Viêng Chăn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Rời Thakhet đi Thủ đô Viêng Chăn. Trưa: Ăn trưa Buffet tại nhà hàng. Chiều: Tham quan That Luỗng - Biểu tượng của đất nước Lào, Khải Hoàn Môn Patuxay, chùa Sisaket cổ kính xây dựng từ năm 1818 lưu giữ 6.840 tượng Phật & nhiều kinh sách cổ viết bằng tay trên lá cọ và Vườn Tượng Phật - công viên hàng trăm tượng Phật huyền bí. - Tối: Ăn tối đặc sản Lào và thưởng thức điệu múa Lamvong nổi tiếng. Tự do khám phá thủ đô Viêng Chăn về đêm.

*Ngày 04: Viêng Chăn - Luang Prabang (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi Cố đô Luang Prabang. Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Vang Vieng. Chiều: Tham quan thạch động Tam Chang. Tiếp tục hành trình đến Luang Prabang nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và tự do khám phá Cố đô về đêm.

*Ngày 05: Luang Prabang (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Dậy sớm xem từng đoàn sư sãi cố đô đi khất thực trên đường. Điểm tâm. Khới hành tham quan thác Khuangsy (thác cao khoảng 50m, nước xanh như ngọc) và động Ting (Kì quan của Cố đô Luang Prabang). Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Vang Vieng. Chiều: Tham quan hoàng cung của cố đô Lào (Bảo tàng quốc gia: nơi lưu trữ hàng ngàn hiện vật quý) - Tham quan chùa Xieng Thong (Chùa được xem là đẹp nhất của Lào được xây dựng từ năm 1560, nằm bên bờ sông Mekong), chùa Mai, chinh phục núi Phousi (Mái nhà của thành phố với 328 bậc thang. Ngắm hoàng hôn và toàn cảnh cố đô nép mình bên sông Nậm Tha và Mekong). Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và tự do khám phá Cố đô về đêm.
*
Ngày 06: Luang Prabang - Xieng Khuang (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi Phonsavan - thủ phủ của Xieng Khuang. Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. Chiều: Tham quan cánh đồng Chum (nơi có hàng ngàn những chiếc chum đá nặng từ 600 kg đến 1 tấn nằm rải rác trên những cánh đồng dọc theo biên giới phía Bắc cùa dãy Trường Sơn), ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn ở cố đô Lào Lum. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và tự do khám phá Phonsavan về đêm.

*Ngày 07: xieng Khuang - Vinh (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Rời Xieng Khuang về Việt Nam. Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng trên đường. Chiều: Làm thủ tục qua cửa khẩu Nậm Cắn. Tiếp tục hành trình theo Quốc lộ 17 về Thành phố Vinh nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng. dạo chơi Quảng Trường Hồ Chí Minh, nơi có tượng đài Bác Hồ cao nhất Việt Nam.
*
Ngày 08: Vinh Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Về Nam Đàn thăm Quê Bác: Làng Hoàng Trù (Quê Ngoại) & Làng Sen.Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. Chiều: Tiễn khách ra sân bay Vinh về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

